# Offroading in dubai



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

hi.... 

Anyone interested for offroading in dubai??? 

I got very good knowledge about offroading and im one of the marshall for gulfnews fun drive & UAE Desert Challenge for past two years... 

If anyone interested.. please dont hesitate to contact me...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

If at first you don't succeed eh?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> If at first you don't succeed eh?


And don't think forum rules apply to you, then you will be edited, deleted and then if you persist will be banned. 



-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I've been banned from many, many places hun......

(Why does that not surprise you!!!)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I've been banned from many, many places hun......
> 
> (Why does that not surprise you!!!)



You know that wasn't aimed at you.

And no, of course that doesn't surprise me! 

-


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

hi.....

its amied at me.... 

for your all kind information.. im not advertising or doing business here..... v r just group of friends.. who normally go for two to three hours drive every weekend..... we are not charging or making any money out of it... you are bringing your car.. your fuel.. your food... all the risk is yours... 

purpose of this thread is ... just to find like minded people.. and promote the offroading hobby..... NOTHING ELSE.... 

B'coz of finding like minded friends... if you wants baan me .. its all cool with me..

cheers..


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

jessil said:


> hi.....
> 
> its amied at me....
> 
> ...


Your first thread on this topic was clearly advertising which was removed. You then posted almost the same thing again, which seems rather foolish.

You can ask other posters to contact you for recreational purposes, but you may not advertise here as it is clearly against the forum rules.

Just stick to the rules.

-


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Your first thread on this topic was clearly advertising which was removed. You then posted almost the same thing again, which seems rather foolish.
> 
> You can ask other posters to contact you for recreational purposes, but you may not advertise here as it is clearly against the forum rules.
> 
> ...


What you could try Jessi .. is to make a plan/ trip and askk people if they wanna join.....=)
p.s. im an off-roader (me4x4 Member) but isnt its a bit hot to be goin out these days?


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

levlinm said:


> What you could try Jessi .. is to make a plan/ trip and askk people if they wanna join.....=)
> p.s. im an off-roader (me4x4 Member) but isnt its a bit hot to be goin out these days?



hi levlin...

during summer.. we start early moring.. say about 5am n bak by 8am..

if its in the evening.. it will be about 4 to 7 pm... 

or if its night drive.... then it will be like 10 to 2AM...

last week.. it was fine.. we were there near fossil rock.. by 4.30 then headed towards camel rock and exit it al faya about 8PM... 

this friday again im doing the same track with other 5 cars..


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

jessil said:


> hi levlin...
> 
> during summer.. we start early moring.. say about 5am n bak by 8am..
> 
> ...


Well Jessil, 
i'd like to do a trip soon but currently im working on a suspension lift and body lift for my ride so it will be a couple of weeks before i do go out..


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

levlinm said:


> Well Jessil,
> i'd like to do a trip soon but currently im working on a suspension lift and body lift for my ride so it will be a couple of weeks before i do go out..


okie...

once your baby is out... from parlour.. we can plan a cool drive with BBQ.... n few apple juice.. ..


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

ok...thats sounds like a date ... =P


----------



## Debby&Mark (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi guys - i'm really interested in getting out into the desert - done it a couple of times so far and can't get enough of it ....  Mark


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi mark. Pls pm me your contact number or email I'd. We will catch up next week once I'm back frm my short holiday.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey I would be down for a trip here in a few weeks as well. pm me with any details pleaseeee


----------



## Debby&Mark (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi guys, i just sent you both my number and email... hope to hear from you soon

Mark


----------



## Debby&Mark (Jun 16, 2009)

ok so the pm thing didn't quite work... send me a message if you guys are planning anything.... thanks


----------

